# في الزواج المسيحي (أبونا داود لمعي)



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2009)

في الزواج المسيحي (أبونا داود لمعي)

تقوى Righteousness






"أما التقوى مع القناعة فهى تجارة عظيمة" (1تي6:6)




التقوى.. هى أساس السعادة الزوجية. 
التقوى.. تعني الحياة في المسيح.. الخوف المقدس.. السير في الطريق الروحي بإجتهاد.. العلاقة الشخصية مع الله في المخدع والمذبح.

+ قد يتنازل العريس عن صفات كثيرة في زوجته "الجمال باطل أما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح" (أم 30:31).

+ ابنتي الغالية.. لا تتزوجي رجلاً لا يخاف الله .. لن تعيشي سعيدة .. لا تظني أنكِ قادرة بعد الزواج أن تجعليه متدين .. هذه مغامره أو مقامرة.

+ هل تظنين أيتها العروس.. أنكِ تقدرين أن تراقبي زوجك فلا ينظر لإمرأة أخرى ولا يخونك.. ؟!! 
أن لم يكن يخاف الله.. لن يخاف منك.. وإن لم يكن تقياً يعرف طريق التوبة.. فلا تملكين أن تمنعيه من الخطأ.

+ التقوى في الرجل تجعله قادراً على وصية "كن حنوناً عليها".

+ التقوى في المرأة تجعلها قادرة على وصية"كوني خاضعه له.. وتتقي الله في سائر أمورك معه"

+ التقوى تحتاج إلى قانون روحي منتظم للنمو والإستمرار.. صلاة بالمزامير.. دراسة الإنجيل.. قداس وتناول منتظم.. أب إعتراف.. إجتماع روحي.. إلتزام بخدمة.. جهاد صوم.. أمانة في العشور.

+ لم يفلت الوقت بعد.. إن كنت تعيساً في زواجك.. إبدأ بهذا الحل.. تقرَّب إلى الله.. وإتركه يحل مشاكلك.

+ تب بصدق.. وإبدأ بنفسك.. وستلحقك زوجتك.. ولو بعد حين.. ومتى إرتبطما بالله إرتباطاً حقيقياً ستجدان سعادة جديدة في إنتظاركما.

+ صديقي.. إذا وجدت الغضب أو النكد قد إزداد في بيتك.. لا تلوم إلا نفسك.. غالباً ما تكون حياتك الروحية قد فترت.. عليك بالعلاج السريع.. التقوى.

+ التقوى هي مصدر التسامح.. ولا يستمر الزواج بدون تسامح.. تحتاج إلى الله لكي تسامح.. وتغفر وتنسى وتحب مرة أخرى .. لأن"المحبة لا تسقط أبداً" (1كو 8:13).

"


لأنه قد ظهرت نعمة الله المخلِّصة لجميع الناس مُعلمة إيّانا أن ننكر الفجور.. والشهوات العالمية.. ونعيش بالتعقل.. والبر.. والتقوى في العالم الحاضر" (تي11:2-12). 







(تُرى ما رأيكم يا احبائي في حرف التاء؟؟... لنا في الغد حرف جديد وتعليم قديم بشكل جديد)​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2009)




----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2009)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااائع

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا النهيسى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

